# HMCS Resolute



## AirDet (28 Jan 2015)

I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but it is an entertaining article.

http://www.casr.ca/ft-nato-mistral-dorschner.htm


----------



## CougarKing (28 Jan 2015)

AirDet said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been posted elsewhere but it is an entertaining article.
> 
> http://www.casr.ca/ft-nato-mistral-dorschner.htm



YES, that exact same article has been posted here before. The option of a Mistral for Canada has already been discussed to death at the Russian Mistrals thread.


----------

